# Schwimmteichbau - es geht los!



## bebu (8. Apr. 2018)

Moin Moin Zusammen,

nachdem ich Euch im letzten Jahr mit meinen Fragen gequält habe (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/pumpenart-position.48380/), und mich beim Winterschlaf gut regenerieren konnte, habe ich mich vorgestern daran gemacht, alles zu sichten, und Eure Anregungen in meinen Plan zu integrieren.

Das Wetter ist gut, dann soll es auch los gehen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe alles wesentliche brücksichtigt und möchte euch bitten, mal eine Blick darauf zu werfen, und
mir ggf. Verbesserungsvorschlage zu geben.

Was sich nicht mehr ändern lässt (da Baulich bedingt):

Die außere Form des Teiches, zumindest nicht großartig
Die gelb gestrichelten Rohre, da schon verlegt
Die beiden Beton Sechsecke oben und unten, da schon gebaut
Der Pumpenschacht da ebenfalls schon gebaut

Erläuterung der Zeichnung:

Der obere blaue Teil ist der Schwimmbereich. (ca. 94m³)  

Die Zeichnung muß noch aktualisiert werden, da ich die 1m Stufe auf euer Anraten fallen lasse. Je nach Lage werde ich den Schwimmbereich, oder die Pflanzzonen im Uferbereich vergrößern
Der untere grünlichere Teil unterhalb der Brücke am Sechseck soll der Filtergraben sein. (ca.33m³) 

(Die Farbe hat nichts mit eingeplanten Algen zu tun ;-)) Dieser ist unter der Brücke (am Sechseck) durch einen Wall vom ST getrennt.
Eine Grafik mit den vorherrschenden Windrichtungen habe ich "in das Haus" kopiert und der Karte entsprechend ausgerichtet

Spezialfall:
Umlaufend um den FG ist ein Ufergraben (abgetrennt durch den Uferwall (beige) geplant. Der Ufergraben soll sich sein Wasser über eine "Ufermatte ziehen (Kapillareffekt).
Da ich im nachhinein erfahren habe, dass der "Trick" mit der Ufermatte nur funktioniert, wenn diese mit dem ST (nicht aber mit dem FG) verbunden ist, habe ich folgendes geplant.
Der orange Balken (rechts vom unteren Sechseck) ist auf der linken Seite durch eine Betonkante vom ST getrennt, über diese soll die Ufermatte gelegt werden um das Wasser zu ziehen.
Dieser Bereich gehört zum Ufergraben. Er ist ca. 50cm Breit und 50cm tief und soll, wie auch der UG, bepflanzt werden.
Ich überlege eine Drainage von hier rund um den Rest des Ufergrabens zu legen, damit sich das, hier aus dem ST gezogene Wasser gut im Ufergraben verteilt.

Erläuterung der Technik:

Trommelfilter PP65 oder vergleichbarer Eigenbau
Pumpenschacht aus 80iger Betonringen
LH 2m mit DN200 und 2 "kleinen" Membranpumpen, um die Fördermenge zu regeln (Winterbetrieb)

die Technik am unteren Sechseck soll mit einem Holzdeck (halbrunde schwarze Linie) abgedeckt werden
alle gelben Rohre (außer die kurzen am Sechseck) sind DN 100, da ich die schon in PVC-U Ausführung habe (die gestrichelten sind bereits verlegt!)
alle roten Rohre sind DN 125
das grüne DN 160
die grauen DN 250

Wasserkreislauf:
ST -> TF -> LH 
~2/3 ST
~1/3-> FG -> ST​
Absaugung

   - 3 BAs (A-C) über DN 125
   - 2 Skimmer (D&E) ebenfalls DN 125
    - FRAGLICH ob das Funktioniert: Skimmer im FG (F)     
2. Die DN125 der Absaugung enden in einer Standrohrkammer rechts außerhalb des unteren Sechsecks
3. Von dort geht ein DN 250 zum Trommelfilter (innerhalb des unteren Sechsecks (blau)
4. Vom Boden des TF geht ein DN250 (weiß/grau) durch den Boden des Sechsecks in die Luftheber-Kammer (pupur)
5. vom LH geht es mit DN250 (grau) in eine ca 1m³ große Kammer (lila), in die ich ggf. Biofilter einfüllen könnte (Fische sind eigentlich nicht geplant aber man ja nie wissen!?!)
6. von der Kammer geht es:
6.1. über ein DN 160 (gelb) zum FG (Einlauf Nr.4)
      Vom Ende des Filtergrabens über ein DN160 (grün) zur Standrohrkammer am gegenüber liegenden Ende des ST (oberes Sechseck)
      von hier aus über je ein DN110 zu den Einläufen 7 und 8
      Ich habe diese weite Strecke gewählt, damit sich die, hoffentlich zahlreichen, Kleinstlebewesen aus dem FG gut im ST verteilen können. Die sollen schließlich die Hauptarbeit machen (so wie bei anz111).
      Ich könnte den FG-Einlauf und FG-Auslauf auch tauschen. Also den Einlauf nach "unten" und den Auslauf nach "oben". Dann wäre die Auslauf Strecke um die FG Länge kürzer. Jedoch würde der FG dann entgegen der Windrichtung durchströmt. Fraglich ob das o.k. ist, vor allem, wenn der Skimmer im FG zum Einsatz kommen sollte.
  6.2. über ein DN 200 in eine Standrohrkammer am oberen Rand des Sechsecks
      von hier aus über DN100 zu den Einläufen 1,2,3 (ggf. 5) und 6

Berechnungen:
Absaugungen:

  5x DN 125 = 550cm² Gesamt-Querschnitt
gehen nach der Standrohrkammer in

  1x DN 250 = 441cm² geringerer Querschnitt als alle 5 DN125, aber im Vergleich sehr Kurz (ca 1,4m)
Verrohrung TF->LH->ReserveKammer

  DN 250 = 441cm²     
ReserveKammer Ausgang:

  DN 200 = 283cm²
  + DN 160 = 181cm² => 464cm² Gesamt-Querschnitt
Standrohrkammer unteres Secheck:

  Eingang: 1x DN 200 283cm²
  Ausgang: 4x DN 110 340cm²
          +1 DN 110 425cm² wenn Einlauf Nr.5 mit angeschlossen wird.
Standrohrkammer oberes Sechseck:

  Eingang: 1x DN 160 181cm² vom FG (sehr lang)
  Ausgang: 2x DN 125 220cm²              

Summen:

  Absaugung: 550cm³ Gesamt-Querschnitt
  Einlauf:   Mindestquerschnitt: 4xDN110 + 1xDN160 = 521cm²
                 Pos (5) mit angeschlossen: 5xDN110 + 1xDN160 = 606cm² (jedoch Engpass DN200 (sehr kurz) 283cm² zu 5xDN110 425cm²)
 
Fragen:


Was haltet Ihr von der Verrohrung / Hydraulik?
Ist es erforderlich, den Einlauf (Nr.5), mit Hinblick auf die Hydraulik / Kreisbewegung, mit anzuschließen? Oder reichen die vorhandenen Einläufe?
Würde der Skimmer (orange) im FG vermutlich funktionieren, wenn ich den mit den anderen Absaugungen zusammen anschließe?
Was haltet Ihr von der unter Spezialfall beschriebenen Lösung?
 
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure bisherigen und zukünftigen Antworten!

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2018)

Ganz kurz nocheinmal zu der Teichform und den BA- nach meiner Erfahrung und eigenen Baufehlern....

Im großen Schwimmteichabteil oben... alle 3 BA in die Mitte an den Boden. Abstand max 1m im Dreieck angeordnet.

Im kleinen Teichabteil - unten hinter der Brücke ebenfalls ein BA mittig.

Pro Teichabteil/ Kreiselströmung jeweils1 Skimmer.

Dann hast Du insgesamt 4 BA und 2 Skimmer im Schwimmteich.
Willkommen im Klub....

*Du hast viel zu viele Stufen*....das wird Dich später ärgern, weil sich dort immer Mulm sammelt und die Stufen Dir - je nach Winkel und stufenbreite beim Bodenabsaugen im Weg sind.
Folie und andere Bauarbeiten...Stufen modellieren etc...und Faltenbildung...

Zumal rauben Dir die Stufen seitlich extrem Viel Platz- Stufenbreite und der seitliche Platz für die Schrägen...
Zeichne Dir einmal ein Seitenprofil Deiner Stufen auf..
Es wird ggf. eng werden zur Teichmitte oder an der Engstelle der Brücke hin.

Ich habe ja 3 Stufen...und würde im nächsten Leben nur noch eine bauen auf ca. -50cm...

Plane ein paar *Pfanzzonen* im Teich ein...sieht sonst so kahl aus...Rutschfester Einstieg (mit Geländer) irgendwo so, dass die Stufen/ Treppe nicht so wie bei mir in den Teich reinragen- stört bei Kreiselströmung.

*Rückläufe* so, daß *zwe*i Kreisströmungen entstehen.
Ein- zwei Rückläufe für eine Kreiselströmung bei dem kleinen Teich unten..

Und ein paar 3 Rückläufe....für den großen Teich.

Du kannst durchaus bei z.B: 20m³/h mit großen Rücklaufrohr vom Filterkeller/ Filterteich z.B: KG 160 abgehen und dann direkt am Teich knackig reduzieren/ aufteilen auf z.B: 2 x KG110. Da kosten auch die Flansche nicht so viel....ob man dann im Teich nochmals für schnellere Kreisströmung sanft reduziert..musst Du pobieren.

*Filterteich und Ufergraben/ mit Ufermatte:*
Funktioniert doch genauso wie am Teich.
Nur dass der Wasserpegel im Filterteich ggf. 2...3cm höher sein wird als am Teich.
Dadurch kann der Pegel im Ufergraben sich ebenfalls durch die Sogwirkung der Matte etwas höher einstellen.
Also wäre es ggf. sinnvoll die Ufergräben um den ST und den FT herum zu trennen..

Eigentlich..benötigt man um den FT keinen Ufergraben mehr....weil im FT ja schon genug Pflanzen wachsen.
Aber warum nicht..
Du musst aber immer gut an den FT für Erntearbeiten rankommen...am Rand laufen können.

*Skimmer im FT.*...
könnte hydr. funktionieren....eigentlich wäre diese Saugleitung sogar etwas bevorzugt als die im Teich...weil der Pegel im FT ja höher ist als im ST..und somit mehr Diff.- Druck zur TF- Sammelkammer.
Aber .. eine Saugleitung im FT. der ja im Rücklauf sitzt.. reduziert Dir den Rücklaufstrom vom FT in den ST..
Z. B....Rücklauf in den FT mit 20m³/h geht rein...
Skimmer saugt Dir 10m³ / h weg....
Bleiben noch 10, die vom Rücklauf des FT in den ST gehen und dort ja auch noch eine Kreiselströmung erzeugen sollen...

Eigentlich benötigt  im FT keinen Skimmer. Es gibt da einen anderen Trick...
Stecke auf das Rücklaufrohr vom FT in den ST einen Bogen auf- und ein Stück Rohr (ohne Dichtung) bis kurz unter OK Wasser...

Das wirkt dann fast wie ein Skimmer. Das bisschen schwimender Dreck dort geht dann kurz in den ST und wird dort weggesaugt. Im Winter das Rohr abziehen...

Das* Profil im FT* ist bei der 2,5m Breite unten sehr knapp- ich habe da auch so eine Engstelle.
Ich würde auch die Stufen alle etwas tiefer machen- oben -30 ....
ggf. den Einlauf in den FT in der Mitte und zwei Rückläufe an den Enden des FT.

Dann ist die Strömugsgeschwindigkeit im FT nur noch halb so hoch.
Rückläufe aus dem FT in den ST an den Enden

Ggf. im FT....dann Gefälle zur Mitte hin. Und da einen BA enbauen, wo man das Sediment per Schieber oder Standrohr ablaufen lassen kann.

------------------

Ansonsten* Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung BA, Skimmer , TF und LH und die "Reservekammer" *zu bauen.
Dazu noch alles mit großzügiger Verrohrung!

Es ist zwar erst ein wenig Überlegung und Geld erforderlich.....erspart aber sicher später einigen Ärger und Aufwand!


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2018)

Ich finde den Plan sehr gut durchdacht und auch gut ausgrereift und hätte an 1-2 Punkten noch ein paar Gedanken mit eingebracht. Da dieses Projekt und die Planung ja sehr umfangreich sind, schreibe ich mal in _*grün*_ in die Zitate direkt hinein, was mir noch so einfällt...



bebu schrieb:


> Berechnungen:
> Absaugungen:
> 
> 5x DN 125 = 550cm² Gesamt-Querschnitt
> ...


*
Ich rechne bei LH-Anlagen bezüglich der Rückläufe bzw. Querverbindungen innerhalb der Filterstrecke, lieber mit dem Verhältnis "offener Rohrquerschnitt Rücklauf / Schwerkraftvolumenstrom ~ quasi 1 - 1", was die Berechnungen für mich einfacher macht und die Überstauung auf ein Minimum reduziert. Bsp: DN 110 - ca. 8300 mm² = ca. 8500 l/h / DN 125 - ca. 10300 mm² = 10500 l/h u.s.w....*


----------



## bebu (8. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,

schön von Dir zu hören. Frohes neues Jahr nachträglich , und für die detailierte Antwort.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ganz kurz nocheinmal zu der Teichform und den BA- nach meiner Erfahrung und eigenen Baufehlern....Im großen Schwimmteichabteil oben... alle 3 BA in die Mitte an den Boden. Abstand max 1m im Dreieck angeordnet.


Du hattest die Anordnung der BAs im September letzten Jahres so abgesegnet. Gibt es da neue Erkenntnisse?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Pro Teichabteil/ Kreiselströmung jeweils1 Skimmer.





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Plane ein paar *Pfanzzonen* im Teich ein...sieht sonst so kahl aus...Rutschfester Einstieg (mit Geländer) irgendwo so, dass die Stufen/ Treppe nicht so wie bei mir in den Teich reinragen


Ich habe einen Skimmer im großen (Pos. D) und einen im kleinen (Pos. E). Dort liegen auch jeweils die Einstiege. 
Ich möchte eigentlich mehr oder weniger rund herum bepflanzen, daher möchte je nach Position nicht nur den Schwimmbereich sondern auch die Pflanzzone mit dem Platz, den ich durch das weglassen der 1m Stufe gewinne, erweitern.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> *Du hast viel zu viele Stufen*....das wird Dich später ärgern,


Wie schon im 1. Fred geschrieben, die 1m Stufe ist noch eingezeichnet, die baue ich aber nicht mehr.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich habe ja 3 Stufen...und würde im nächsten Leben nur noch eine bauen auf ca. -50cm...


Du musst doch ein gewisses Gefälle einhalten, damit die Pflanzzonen im ST nicht abrutschen. Ob Du darin nun 1, 2 oder 3 Stufen baust ist doch eigentlich völlig egal. 
Zum Baggern finde ich es einfacher mit dem Laser einer eine Treppe zu bauen als eine gleichbeleibende Schräge.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ein- zwei Rückläufe für eine Kreiselströmung bei dem kleinen Teich unten..


Der kleine Teich unten hat einen Rücklauf (Pos.3).



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Eigentlich..benötigt man um den FT keinen Ufergraben mehr....weil im FT ja schon genug Pflanzen wachsen.





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Also wäre es ggf. sinnvoll die Ufergräben um den ST und den FT herum zu trennen..


Vielleicht ist das falsch herüber gekommen:

Ich hatte den Ufergraben ursprünglich ausschließlich mit dem FG verbunden. (Am ST hätte ich gerne einen Ufergraben, aber dort fehlt mir der Platz.)

Dann habe ich gelesen, dass der Ufergraben nur mit dem ST aber niemals mit dem FG verbunden sein darf. 

Daher habe ich nun den Ufergraben zwar noch um den FG angeordnet, da er dort vom Platzangebot am besten untergebracht ist, aber verbunden ist der Ufergraben über die Ufergrabenmatte ausschließlich mit dem ST (oranger Bereich). 

Um das Wasser, dass auf diesem 7,8m langen Teilstück in den FG läuft auch an alle anderen Stellen des FG zu leiten, überlege ich ein Drainagerohr im Filtergraben zu verlegen. Ich befürchte zwar, dass das irgendwann durch Wurzeln verstopft, hoffe aber, das sich bis dahin genügend "Kanäle" in der Erde gebildet haben um das Wasser zu verteilen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Eigentlich benötigt im FT keinen Skimmer. Es gibt da einen anderen Trick...
> Stecke auf das Rücklaufrohr vom FT in den ST einen Bogen auf- und ein Stück Rohr (ohne Dichtung) bis kurz unter OK Wasser...
> Das wirkt dann fast wie ein Skimmer. Das bisschen schwimender Dreck dort geht dann kurz in den ST und wird dort weggesaugt. Im Winter das Rohr abziehen...


Die Idee ist super, dann könnte ich aber doch eigentlich auch einen Rohrskimmer aufstecken.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> ggf. den Einlauf in den FT in der Mitte und zwei Rückläufe an den Enden des FT.


Ist er dazu nicht zu kurz? Er soll ja auch noch filtern können.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dann ist die Strömugsgeschwindigkeit im FT nur noch halb so hoch.


Die Flussrichtung teilt sich durch 2, aber die Strecke halbiert sich ja auch. Daher sollte doch die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit gleich bleiben - oder? Außerdem arbeite ich dann in einer Richtung gegen den Wind.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ggf. im FT....dann Gefälle zur Mitte hin. Und da einen BA enbauen, wo man das Sediment per Schieber oder Standrohr ablaufen lassen kann.



Bekomme ich dann kein Problem mit stehendem Wasser in der Zuleitung des BA?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ansonsten* Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung BA, Skimmer , TF und LH und die "Reservekammer" *zu bauen.
> Dazu noch alles mit großzügiger Verrohrung!


Es hat ein bischen gedauert, aber irgendwann knickt auch der hartneckigste "Gegener" ein. 
Zu den größeren Durchmessern habe ich mich aber auch erst entschieden, als ich mir überlegt habe, dass ich die vorhandenen DN110 die ja eingentlich für die Skimmer gedacht waren, auch wunderbar für die Rückläufe nutzen könnte...

Ist die Anordnung der Rückläufe so ok? 
Sollte ich an (Pos 5) auch einen Rücklauf einplanen?

Vielen Dank & ein schönes Restwochenende.

Guido


----------



## bebu (8. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Zacky, 
schön, dass Du auch mit an Bord bist!


Zacky schrieb:


> Ich rechne bei LH-Anlagen bezüglich der Rückläufe bzw. Querverbindungen innerhalb der Filterstrecke, lieber mit dem Verhältnis "offener Rohrquerschnitt Rücklauf / Schwerkraftvolumenstrom ~ quasi 1 - 1", was die Berechnungen für mich einfacher macht und die Überstauung auf ein Minimum reduziert. Bsp: DN 110 - ca. 8300 mm² = ca. 8500 l/h / DN 125 - ca. 10300 mm² = 10500 l/h u.s.w....



Ich verstehe nicht was Du meinst. Das hatte ich doch auch so gemacht. Ich habe nur mit cm² und nicht mit mm² gerechnet!?!


----------



## bebu (8. Apr. 2018)

Zacky,

ist die Aufteilung denn so ok?
Rücklauf an Pos 5 anschließen? Oder habe ich dann zu wenig Querschnitt in der Zuleitung vom LH (DN200)?


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2018)

...dann habe ich deine Zahlen wahrscheinlich nur etwas falsch gedeutet, weil mich das evtl. etwas verwirrt hatte... 



bebu schrieb:


> Summen:
> 
> Absaugung: 550cm³ Gesamt-Querschnitt
> Einlauf: Mindestquerschnitt: 4xDN110 + 1xDN160 = 521cm²
> Pos (5) mit angeschlossen: 5xDN110 + 1xDN160 = 606cm² (jedoch Engpass DN200 (sehr kurz) 283cm² zu 5xDN110 425cm²)



Wichtig wäre dann nur der Zwischenteil von mir, bezüglich der Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Filterbestandteilen.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2018)

Ich glaube...irgendwo haben wir ein Missverständnis mir dem Ufergraben.
Dieser ist eigentlich komplett vom FT und ST getrennt.
Er hat ja nährstoffreiche Substrat drin und befüllt sich nur über die Kapillarwirkung der Ufermatte bis der Pegel im Ufergraben  und ST ausgeglichen ist.
Deswegen kannst Du auch einen Ufergraben am FT anlegen....

Drainagerohre sind dort im Ufergraben nicht notwendig.
Befülle ihn nicht so hoch mit Erde....so dass 5..10cm Wasser noch über der Erde ist.
Das verhindert Unkrautwucherungen.....die ich demnächst auf 4m Länge bekämpfen darf.


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2018)

Wie ist denn die Drehrichtung geplant? Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn oder im Uhrzeigersinn?
Wenn gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, finde ich die Position 5 schon noch gut, da sie dann ja wahrscheinlich auch in Strömungsrichtung zeigen würde.

Wenn es jetzt nur rein um das Fördervolumen geht, was wir mal von einem 200er LH annehmen, dann brauchst ihn nicht zwingend, da scheinbar genügend Rücklauffläche. Ein wenig Überstauung ist ja teils auch gewünscht, damit etwas Strömungsgeschwindigkeit auf die Rückleitungen kommt. Allerdings schadet es ja nix, wenn man ihn mit einbindet und sollte die Auslaufströmung zu gering sein, würde ich ggf. den einen oder anderen 110er Rücklauf mit einer Langmuffe auf DN 90 oder gar DN 75 reduzieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2018)

Die Drehrichtung der beiden Kreisströmungen sind immer entgegengesetzt.

Dadurch laufen die Strömungen an ihrem Berührungspunkt parallel..also bei Bebu im Bereich der Brücke.
Zwei Rückläufe rechts unterhalb der Brücke...
Der eine dreht den kleinen Teich entgegen Uhrzeiger....
Der obere den grossem Teich im Uhrzeigersinn.

Die beiden Kreisströmungen funktionieren also wie zwei Zahnräder.....die im Bereich der Brücke/ Knick miteinander verbunden sind.

Alle anderen Rückläufe entsprechend dieser Drehrichtung anpassen.

Ist vermutlich die beste Lösung...wo auch der Kanaleinlauf Links oben dazu passt.

Bei mir ist es zufälligerweise genau so...und für einen Teich der ums Eck geht die beste Lösung...mit zwei Kreisströmungen.

Drehen  die am Berührungspunkt entgegengesetzt....gibts Getriebesalat.


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich rechts- und linksdrehende Bodenabläufe?
Also mein Bodenablauf hat einen exzentrischen Ausgang auf der rechten Seite, so dass sich durch die Konstruktion automatisch eine Rotation entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn ergibt (zumindest innerhalb der Kammer). Ich habe diese auch bisher nur in dieser Version gesehen.


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2018)

Diese Frage habe ich mir damals auch gestellt und bin zu dem selben Entschluss gekommen, da die angeschobene Drehrichtung für mein Verständnis entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn sein müsste, da dies auch ein wenig physikalisch betrachtet strömungsgünstiger sein müsste. Bei den normalen Bodenabläufen gibt es nur diese exzentrische Anordnung.


----------



## bebu (8. Apr. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre dann nur der Zwischenteil von mir, bezüglich der Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Filterbestandteilen.


Sorry, aber Deinen Zwischenteil checke ich irgend wie nicht.


----------



## bebu (8. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich glaube...irgendwo haben wir ein Missverständnis mir dem Ufergraben.
> Dieser ist eigentlich komplett vom FT und ST getrennt.


Das ist mir schon klar. Daher habe ich ja auch was von Ufermatte und Kapillareffekt geschrieben.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deswegen kannst Du auch einen Ufergraben am FT anlegen


Irgendwo steht hier  aber geschrieben, und ich bin mir sicher, dass der Techniker von NG mir das auch so gesagt hat, dass ich eine Ufermatte für den Kapillareffekt nicht vom FG in den Ufergraben legend darf. Die Begründung war glaube ich, dass dort der Wasserstand zu sehr schwankt.


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2018)

bebu schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Deinen Zwischenteil checke ich irgend wie nicht.


 sorry...vielleicht drücke ich mich auch einfach nur Sch***e aus 

das meinte ich mit Mittelteil

1x DN 250 = 441cm² geringerer Querschnitt als alle 5 DN125, aber im Vergleich sehr Kurz (ca 1,4m)
*...das würde ich anders gestalten und ggf. die Standrohrkammer gleich so nutzen, dass hier der TF als Einhängemodul in den Behälter eingesetzt werden kann. Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, würde ich den Durchgang größer machen, denn der TF-Trommeleinlauf hat wahrscheinlich auch schon einen Durchmesser von mind. 500 cm. Hier würde ich keine Abstriche mehr machen wollen, da hier die Reibungsverluste bereits beginnen und sich dann durch das ganze  Filtersystem ziehen.*
Verrohrung TF->LH->ReserveKammer

DN 250 = 441cm²
*hier genauso...keine Abstriche machen, was die Querschnitte angeht, DN 250 ist m.M.n. zu wenig und ich würde schon darauf achten, dass ich bis zum LH immer den gleichen bzw. gar geringfügig größeren Gesamtquerschnitt habe. Also 3 x DN 200 z.Bsp. oder entsprechend anders größer. Hintergrund ist der, dass der LH somit mit der Sogwirkung nicht auf das Verbindungsrohr TF - LH-Schacht beschränkt wird, sondern die Maximalwirkung ohne Verluste bis zu den Einläufen der Standrohrkammer umsetzen könnte, denn hier entstehen durch den kleineren Querschnitt dann die Reibungsverluste und entsprechender Differenzdruck. Man bedenke auch das Siebgewebe des TF was gewisse Verluste mit sich bringt.*


----------



## bebu (8. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> 1x DN 250 = 441cm² geringerer Querschnitt als alle 5 DN125, aber im Vergleich sehr Kurz (ca 1,4m)
> 
> *...das würde ich anders gestalten und ggf. die Standrohrkammer gleich so nutzen, dass hier der TF als Einhängemodul in den Behälter eingesetzt werden kann. *


Das geht leider nicht, da der Sammelschacht außerhalb des Betonsechsecks ist, und der TF im Sechseck steht.



Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, würde ich den Durchgang größer machen, denn der TF-Trommeleinlauf hat wahrscheinlich auch schon einen Durchmesser von mind. 500 cm.


Ein PP65 hat in Standard Bauweise 6x DN110 also 510cm². 



Zacky schrieb:


> Hier würde ich keine Abstriche mehr machen wollen, da hier die Reibungsverluste bereits beginnen und sich dann durch das ganze __ Filtersystem ziehen.


Natürlich ist der Querschnitt des DN250 geringer als der von 5xDN 125 441cm² zu 550cm², aber die DN125 Rohre sind auch zig mal so lang. Sollten denn die größeren Reibungsverlust nicht dazu führen, dass der Querschnitt des DN 250 nicht als Engpass zu sehen ist?

Das Problem ist aber nicht der Ein- sondern der Ablauf. Ich muß den Betonboden des Sechsecks aufstemmen und untergraben, um den DN250 am Boden des TF anzuflanschen. (Das ist ja wohl die Beste Position. Das ist aber schon für ein DN250 Rohr ein ziemlich gewagtes Unterfangen. Für DN300 wird das noch heikeler. Ich könnte natürlich auch auf 2xDN 200 gehen. Das ist jedoch ebenfalls mehr Aufwand, und letztendlich habe ich auch Bauchschmerzen 2xDN200 nebeneinader in meinem LH Schacht, der ja aus Betonringen besteht, abzudichten.

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2018)

...alles klar... was nicht geht, geht halt manchmal nicht und man muss das Beste draus machen und ich denke, dass Du Dir das alles auch zig Male durch den Kopf hast gehen lassen. Ich wollte nur die Chance nutzen, um auf 1-2 Sachen nochmal einzugehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2018)

Du musst unterscheiden...

Naturagart.....da kommt Teich...dünne Saugleitungen..der Filterteich ...Pumpe im Filterteich 
Deswegen ist der Pegel im Filterteich niedriger als im Teich.... bei manchen fiel auch schon die oberste Stufe trocken...im FT

Jetzt kommt bei Dir der FT nach dem TF und LH..und der Pegel erhöht sich dort um 2...3 cm gegenüber dem Teich.
Ufergraben funktioniert also...


----------



## bebu (9. Apr. 2018)

Moin Zacky,


Zacky schrieb:


> alles klar... was nicht geht, geht halt manchmal nicht und man muss das Beste draus machen und ich denke, dass Du Dir das alles auch zig Male durch den Kopf hast gehen lassen. Ich wollte nur die Chance nutzen, um auf 1-2 Sachen nochmal einzugehen.



Ich bin ja froh, dass Ihr euch für mich einen Kopf macht. Das war ja auch der Grund, warum ich das ganze nochmals zur Diskussion gestellt habe. Grundsätzlich würde ich es lieber jetzt direkt anders bauen, als es später ändern zu müssen. Daher war meine Antwort auch nicht "böse" gemeint.

Die Frage ist nur, wie entscheident ist die Änderung. Wenn das System ohne diese nicht rund läuft, muss ich mir halt was einfallen lassen.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Apr. 2018)

bebu schrieb:


> Ich bin ja froh, dass Ihr euch für mich einen Kopf macht.



Und wir freuen uns auch immer, wenn Tips auf fruchtbaren Boden fallen!
Insbesondere, wenn so wie bei Dir bereits irgendwas massives gebaut wurde, ist es ja nicht immer so leicht.

---
Einfach nochmal kurz ein paar Kleinigkeiten überdenken- das ist ja alles auch immer sehr individuell wie die Teichform und Stufen z.B..

Mit den Rohrleitungen machst Du dann eine Liste:

-Saugleitungen- Querschnitte und Längen der einzelnen Saugleitungen
-Verbindung von Sammelkammer zum TF: Anzahl, Querschnitte und Längen
-TF Ausgang in KG 250- wie lang bis zur LH Kammer?
-LH wie tief und welcher Querschnitt des LH (Ich denke KG 200 oder 250 könnte passen)
Du kannst den KG- bogen am LH oben auch in KG250 bauen und das waagerechte LH Ausgangsrohr..
-den LH Abgang zur Biokammer mit einem T-Stück KG250/160/ 87° für "Entlüfter-/ Abschäumerabzweig" versehen...
-Biokammer
-Rückläufe- Querschnitt, Aufteilung und Längen..
----------

Ich habe vom TF zur LH Kammer auch ein KG250. Das ist aber nur 1m lang und auch noch zu hoch eingebaut worden...

Jetzt zerballern wir den "Bautröt" ja schon wieder mit den Tipps.

Ich vermute, ein Moderator kann unsere Diskusion abtrennen und an Deinen ersten Tröt anhängen auf Wunsch des TE bebu
Dann kann man später konzentrierter den Bau hier verfolgen.


----------



## bebu (9. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mit den Rohrleitungen machst Du dann eine Liste:



So, hier mal die Liste:

Leitungslängen BAs DN125:

A = 15m
B = 13m
C = 5,5m
Frage: Bleibe ich bei den beiden A+B im großen ST oder mache ich da noch einen 3. hin?
Leitungslängen Skimmer DN125:

D = 12m
E = 2m
Leitungslängen Technikbereich DN 250:

Standrohr-Kammer => TF 1,3m
TF => LH-Schacht 1,3m
LH-Schacht => Reserve-Kammer 0,3m
Leitungslängen Zulauf:

Reserve-Kammer => Standrohr-Kammer 1,3m DN 200
Reserve-Kammer => FG 1,5m DN 160 (wenn Einlauf am Sechseck)  /  5m DN160 (wenn Einlauf Mittig im FG)
Einläufe DN 110:

18,5m
15,5m
5,5m
siehe oben Leitungslänge Zulauf FG
12,3m wenn er gebaut wird

15,6m
0,3m + 29m DN 160 aus FG wenn Einlauf Ende FG wie in der Zeichnung (grün)
7m + 29m DN 160 aus FG wenn Einlauf Ende FG wie in der Zeichnung (grün)


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Apr. 2018)

*BA und Skimmer*:



bebu schrieb:


> Frage: Bleibe ich bei den beiden A+B im großen ST oder mache ich da noch einen 3. hin?




Bei Deinem Teichvolumen...kann ein dritter BA nicht schaden an dieser Stelle. Würde ja auch ganz gut zur Form passen.
Dann bekommst Du die Pfütze bei Bedarf  in 2 Stunden durch die Filteranlage gedreht.
Für den ja unwahrscheinlichen Fall eines späteren Besatzes mit bunten Fischen...könnte man die 3 im Dreieck anordnen und in der Mitte noch ein PEHD 20 oder 25mm Rohr als Luftleitung verlegen- mit einem kleinen Folienflansch und dort eingeklebten 1" Innengewindenippel. Da kann man bei Bedarf den Belüfterteller aufschrauben.

Die Rohrlängen sind teilweise nicht gerade gering...aber durch KG125 auch wieder etwas kompensiert.

*Leitungslängen Technikbereich DN 250:*
Die Leitungen dort sind ja recht "kurz". Müsste für 50-60m³/h eigentlich ausreichen..




bebu schrieb:


> *Leitungslängen Zulauf*:
> 
> Reserve-Kammer => Standrohr-Kammer 1,3m DN 200
> Reserve-Kammer => FG 1,5m DN 160 (wenn Einlauf am Sechseck) / 5m DN160 (wenn Einlauf Mittig im FG)


Vielleicht von DN 200 auf 250 ...aber wenn schon über das KG160 einiges in den FT geht....müssten für den Rest auch DN 200 reichen

*Rückläufe* (Deine Einläufe also) .habe jetzt die Zeichnung nicht mehr so ganz im Köpfchen...

Knackpunkt sind die langen Leitungen vom FT..
Angenommen der FT wird mittig von dem 160er gespeist. (Das Rohr kann auch am Boden der mittleren Stufe senkrecht herauskommen)
Dann müssten 2 Rückläufe vom FT in den ST...die würde ich kürzer halten..KG125 sollte reichen.
Der vom unteren Endes ST direkt dort am Berührungspunkt FT-ST einspeisen für die kleine Kreiselströmung.
den zweiten Rücklauf am oberen Ende des FT links unter der Brücke verlegen, der noch die große Kreiselströmung im Uhrzeigersinn mit anschubst.

Jetzt musst Du noch ein wenig die restlichen direkten Rückläufe aus der Reserve- Lufthebereinblas- Biokammer aufteilen...
Wie schon geschrieben würde ich rechts unterhalb der Brücke 2 Stück einbauen.
Einer- der untere  dreht den kleinen Teich unterhalb der Brücke entgegengesetzt Uhrzeigersinn
und
der zweite schubst mit dem Uhrzeigersinn das Wasser schräg nach links hoch im Uhrzeigersinn.

Kannst Du einmal eine Zeichnung von Dir ohne die eingetragene Verrohrung reinsetzen, wo man ggf. rumzeichnen kann?


----------



## bebu (10. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> m großen Schwimmteichabteil oben... alle 3 BA in die Mitte an den Boden. Abstand max 1m im Dreieck angeordnet.


Kann ich die nicht besser weiter auseinander platzieren? Dann hätte ich ein bessere Abdeckung - oder nicht?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Teichvolumen...kann ein dritter BA nicht schaden an dieser Stelle. Würde ja auch ganz gut zur Form passen.
> Dann bekommst Du die Pfütze bei Bedarf in 2 Stunden durch die Filteranlage gedreht.


Will ich ja eingentlich garnicht unbedingt. Ich möchte ja nur so wenig wie nötig Umwälzung, damit das Zooplankton nicht gestört wird. Das soll ja die Hauptarbeit leisten.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Knackpunkt sind die langen Leitungen vom FT..


Die würde ich nur ungern in der Mitte des Teiches enden lassen. Da, zumindest meiner Denke nach, das meistste Zooplankton im Filtergraben "entstehen" wird. Da dort auch wahrscheinlich die meisten Nährstoffe vorhanden sind. Das Zooplankton soll sich dann über den Rücklauf des FT im ST ausbreiten. Daher habe ich mir überlegt, dass es am sinnvollsten ist, es auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite des Skimmers (Pos D) einzuleiten.

Ich habe Deine Anregungen mal einfließen lassen, und habe das KG 160 an den Anfang des FG verlegt. Die Länge bis zur Standrohkammer am oberen Sechseck ist damit auf ca. 22m geschrumpft.
Außerdem habe ich einen 2. Rücklauf von Ende des FG zur Brücke zwischen ST und FG eingezeichnet. Dieses könnte dann in DN125 ausgeführt werden. Der eingezeichnete Skimmer (orange) könnte ggf. an den "Eingang" dieses Rücklaufrohres angeschlossen werden, so wie Du es beschrieben hast.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kannst Du einmal eine Zeichnung von Dir ohne die eingetragene Verrohrung reinsetzen, wo man ggf. rumzeichnen kann?


Die Zeichnung hänge ich an. Es ist allerdings so, dass die in meiner ersten Zeichnung eingezeichneten gelb gestricheleten Rohre bereits verlegt sind, sich also nicht mehr ändern lassen.
Das Betrifft die Rückläufe 1,2,3 und 6. Ich sehe grade, dass ich den neu eingezeichneten DN125 RL vom FG ebenfalls in gelb gestrichelt eingezeichnet habe. Das ist natürlich quatsch. Der ist noch nicht vorhanden.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt bei Dir der FT nach dem TF und LH..und der Pegel erhöht sich dort um 2...3 cm gegenüber dem Teich.
> Ufergraben funktioniert also...


Ist das Amtlich? Ich frage nur nochmal nach, da ich mir einbilde, etwas gegenteiliges auch hier im Forum gelesen zu haben?!?


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Apr. 2018)

bebu schrieb:


> Die würde ich nur ungern in der Mitte des Teiches enden lassen. Da, zumindest meiner Denke nach, das meistste Zooplankton im Filtergraben "entstehen" wird. Da dort auch wahrscheinlich die meisten Nährstoffe vorhanden sind. Das Zooplankton soll sich dann über den Rücklauf des FT im ST ausbreiten. Daher habe ich mir überlegt, dass es am sinnvollsten ist, es auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite des Skimmers (Pos D) einzuleiten.



Zooplankton....Es würde theoretisch reichen, den Rücklauf vom FT nur in den kleinen Kreiselteich unten einzuleiten.....das Zooplankton findet schon seinen Weg.....glaube mal nicht, daß in einem ständig gepumpten System die Wasserwerte im ST und FT stark verschieden sind....und irgendwo mehr "Nährstoffe" sind...
Selbst die Temperaturschichtung ist auch in großen Teichen dahin...und die Wassertemp. sehr homogen...

Mein Bestreben in der Rücklaufplanung war ja....die sehr langen Rohre zu vermeiden....
Vor allem die lange Leitung vom FT zum oberen Sechseck...

Weil ich das ja mit dem Zooplankton ja schon vermutete, habe ich ja vorgeschlagen den FT mittig zu speisen und zwei Rückläufe vom FT etwas knackiger in den unteren Kreisel und in den oberen einzuleiten.
Dann hätte das Zooplankton es nicht so weit.

Eigentlich...müsstest Du das obere Sechseck gar nicht mehr nutzen..und könntest direkt von der "Reservekammer" mit den restlichen Rückläufen abgehen.

Das obere Sechseck wäre nur für die Koihhaltung als weitere Biokammer interessant, falls die Reservekammer vom Platz her nicht mehr groß genug werden kann...

---
Mit dem Ufergraben am FT sehe ich pers. kein techn. Problem, wenn dieser wegen der 2...3 cm Pegelunterschiede ST--FT vom Ufergraben am ST getrennt ist.


----------



## bebu (11. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Weil ich das ja mit dem Zooplankton ja schon vermutete, habe ich ja vorgeschlagen den FT mittig zu speisen und zwei Rückläufe vom FT etwas knackiger in den unteren Kreisel und in den oberen einzuleiten.
> Dann hätte das Zooplankton es nicht so weit.





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es würde theoretisch reichen, den Rücklauf vom FT nur in den kleinen Kreiselteich unten einzuleiten


Ich hätte gedacht, dass der Großteil des Zooplankton dann im den Skimmern, die ja "kurz" nach den Einläufen kommen direkt wieder zurück in den FG befördert wird.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mein Bestreben in der Rücklaufplanung war ja....die sehr langen Rohre zu vermeiden....
> Vor allem die lange Leitung vom FT zum oberen Sechseck


Mal Dich gerne aus. Die "leere" Grundzeichnung habe ich ja oben angehangen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Eigentlich...müsstest Du das obere Sechseck gar nicht mehr nutzen..und könntest direkt von der "Reservekammer" mit den restlichen Rückläufen abgehen.


Den Kasten für die Standrohrkammer habe ich im Prinzip schon. Das ist also kein großartiger Aufwand.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das obere Sechseck wäre nur für die Koihhaltung als weitere Biokammer interessant, falls die Reservekammer vom Platz her nicht mehr groß genug werden kann...


Hör blos auf.  Eine Reseve für die Reserve möchte ich nicht auch noch erstellen. Dann müsste ich ja auch noch Reserve-Reserve-Rohre für die Reserve-Reserve-Kammer verlegen...

Im Übrigen werde ich die geplante Reservekammer wohl noch etwas größer bauen. 
Nachdem der Sanitärhändler meins Vertrauens kein KG250 am Lager hatte, habe ich mir nämlich mal die Preise angesehen. Bei den Differenzen nehme ich lieber 2x KG200. Ich kann mein Sechseck zwar nicht noch weiter untergraben, jedoch kann ich das Loch tiefer machen, und die Rohre dann übereinander zum LH verlegen.
Da ich genau hierzu die Stelle an der die Reservekammer liegt ebenfalls tiefer graben muß, würde sie nun nicht 1,1 sondern 1,4m Tief. Bei einem Grundmaß von ca. 1,2 x 0,8m muss das einfach reichen.

Wobei ich überlege, ob 2xKG200 bzw. KG250 auf den kurzen Strecken wirklich sein muss: 
Der LH hat einen Druchmesser von 200mm und das Wasser wird durch die Luftblasen nach oben "geschäumt". Das einlaufende Wasser kommt ja vom Boden des TF und wird, so zu sagen, von der Wassersäule im TF durch ein gleich starkes Rohr (KG200) in die LH-Kammer "gepresst". 
Das sollte doch gefühlt immer mehr Volumen ergeben als das "hochgeschäumte" das aus dem LH heraus kommt. - Oder?!?




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mit dem Ufergraben am FT sehe ich pers. kein techn. Problem, wenn dieser wegen der 2...3 cm Pegelunterschiede ST--FT vom Ufergraben am ST getrennt ist.


OK. Dann werde ich das wieder ändern. Das war ja auch vor dem NG Telefonat so geplant und ist mir eh lieber.


----------



## bebu (14. Apr. 2018)

Moin Moin,

ich habe nochmal die Rohre neu verlegt, und die Standrohrkammern geändert. Schaut doch mal drauf...

Dir Rückläufe 1 und 2 habe ich nun an einem DN110 hängen. Ist das an dieser Position wohl ok? Es ist ja so zu sagen der "Anfang" der Kreisbewegung - nach dem Skimmer.

Ich habe nun mit 2xDN200 statt 1xDN250 geplant, bin mir aber unsicher, ob ich den Schritt wirklich gehen soll, da ich folgende Überlegung habe:



bebu schrieb:


> Wobei ich überlege, ob 2xKG200 bzw. 1xKG250 auf den kurzen Strecken wirklich sein muss:
> Der LH hat einen Druchmesser von 200mm und das Wasser wird durch die Luftblasen nach oben "geschäumt". Das einlaufende Wasser kommt ja vom Boden des TF und wird, so zu sagen, von der Wassersäule im TF durch ein gleich starkes Rohr (KG200) in die LH-Kammer "gepresst".
> Das sollte doch gefühlt immer mehr Volumen ergeben als das "hochgeschäumte" das aus dem LH heraus kommt. - Oder?!?



Wer kann mir dazu was sagen?

Vielen Dank & ein schönes Wochenende

Guido


----------



## Zacky (14. Apr. 2018)

bebu schrieb:


> Ich habe nun mit 2xDN200 statt 1xDN250 geplant, bin mir aber unsicher, ob ich den Schritt wirklich gehen soll, da ich folgende
> Wer kann mir dazu was sagen?



Wenn Du Dir selbst unsicher bist, dann bleibe bei deinem ursprünglichen Plan, denn Du musst Dich bei der Entscheidung wohlfühlen.  

Eine 100% gültige Aussage, kann Dir wahrscheinlich auch keiner geben, da dies so in diesem Sinne alles noch nie "vermessen" wurde. Viele Anhalte ergeben sich nur aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen Einzelner, da sich auch kaum einer damit wirklich intensiver beschäftigt. Daher kann ich Dir nur insofern darauf antworten, dass es meine Beobachtungen dahingehend gewesen sind, das ich durch 2 x 200 auf ca. 80 cm Länge einen Durchsatz von etwa 56tsd fahre. Dies deckt sich wiederum dann mit meiner Theorie, dass man als groben Anhalt für etwaige Berechnungen den reinen Innendurchmesser eines Rohres annehmen kann, was mit dem durchfließenden Volumen in Schwerkraft einhergeht. Bsp: DN 200 ~ 28353 mm² x 2 / DN 250 ~ 45239 mm².

*Wie gesagt, ist auch nur meine persönliche Theorie und es muss ja nicht bei Jedem so passen.*



> Das einlaufende Wasser kommt ja vom Boden des TF und wird, so zu sagen, von der Wassersäule im TF durch ein gleich starkes Rohr (KG200) in die LH-Kammer "gepresst".


Das Wasser wird, _meiner Meinung nach_, nicht durch das Verbindungsrohr gepresst, nur weil Du einen Differenzunterschied zwischen TF-Klarwasserkammer und LH-Kammer erzeugst. Dies ist für mich eigentlich nur der Indiz dafür, dass nicht genügend Wasser vom TF zum LH nachläuft. Wo hier jetzt die konkretere "Ursache" liegt, kann man auch nochmal anders betrachten. Der erzeugte Differenzdruck sollte eher ausschließlich zwischen TF-Einlauf (Schmutzwasser) und TF-Rücklauf (Klarwasser), also an der Trommel selbst, erzeugt werden, damit das Schmutzwasser in den Leitungen genügend "Fahrt" aufnimmt bzw. sich auch der Schmutz besser an das Gewebe presst, damit es bei der nächsten Drehung wiederum abtransportiert und ausgespült werden kann. 

Soll heißen, dass ich immer bestrebt bin, zwischen Luftheberkammer und TF-Klarwasserkammer eine gleichbleibende Wasserlinie halte.


----------



## Zacky (14. Apr. 2018)

Was mir dazu gerade noch einfällt, ist auch der Umstand des Energieaufwandes. Sicherlich ist es letztendlich auch möglich, durch das 250er Rohr dein Volumen zu ziehen, nur kann es dann sein, dass Du dazu schon mit einer entsprechend größeren Pumpe mit mehr Stromverbrauch arbeiten musst. Das ist aber eigentlich nicht das Ziel eines Lufthebersystemes.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Apr. 2018)

Ohne Differenzdruck fliesst kein Wasser.
Bei mir ist der Zulauf vom TF zur LH Kammer in KG 250...ebenfalls für 6 Saugstellen. ..

Mach es abhängig, davon....welche Rohre Du am TF ranbekommst....
Wenn Du Bedenken wegen dem 250er hast...nehme 300KG

Das wäre wegen der einen Flexmuffe am TF günstiger als 2 x KG 200 mit zwei Flexmuffen...

Flexmuffe aus Gummi
Krassus

Teich4you hatte auch ein Prof. Produkt..


----------



## Zacky (14. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ohne Differenzdruck fliesst kein Wasser.



 korrekt...man muss aber zwischen Klarwasserkammer und Luftheberkammer nicht noch einen zusätzlichen Diff-Druck erzeugen, denn es reicht der erzeugte Diff-Druck direkt am Gewebe. 

PS: 





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Flexmuffe aus Gummi


...oder von Flexseal...


----------



## bebu (29. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Ich habe noch ein wenig umgeplant, und den FG in der Form geändert. Ich kann nun mittig einspeisen, und habe noch ca. 2m³ mehr Volumen. Das macht sich sicherlich gut.
Bzgl. der Vorrohrung habe ich noch weiter gegraben, so dass ich 2 KG200 Rohre einsetzten werde. Auf die Flexmuffen werde ich nach Möglichkeit verzichten, die sind mir zu teuer. 
Ich habe mir überlegt Doppelmuffen zu nehmen. Wenn der TF wirklich mal raus muß, und die Muffen sich nicht lösen lassen, flexe ich einfach die Doppelmuffen auf.

Ich bin grad dabei den FG zu auszuschachten, und frage mich, ob ich das Ufer bzw. den Uferwall auf die gleiche Höhe planen kann wie den des ST, oder habe ich dort einen großen Pegelunterschied? 
Ein großartiges Gefälle, wie von NG beschrieben, werde ich auf Grund der großen Rohre ja wohl nicht haben - oder?
Den das Ufer des ST plane ich 3cm über dem Wasserspiegel.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2018)

Schwimmteichufer 3cm...finde ich etwas knapp. Wenn Du einmal Welle machst..bei mir ist es etwas höher und dahinter der Ufergraben mit den Pflanzen.
Zudem "puffert" es bei mir immer etwas die Regengüsse ab.
Hauptsache der Rand des Ufergrabens ist etwas niedriger als der vom ST zum Ufergraben.
Sonst könnte Dir Regenwasser Nährstoffe vom Ufergraben in den Teich spülen..
Ufergraben hat bei mir Notüberläufe ins Umland...und die bestimmen den Wasserspiegel im ST, weil über die UM ja solange Wasser aus dem Teich nachgesaugt wird, bis beide Pegel gleich sind.

Der Rand des Filterteiches...ist bei mir auch etwas höher als der vom ST.
Ich wusste ja damals nix davon, wie hoch sich der gepumpte Filtertreich gegenüber dem ST aufstaut.
Ist ja auch abhängig von dem dort eingespeisten Wasservolumen und der Verrohrung zum ST.

Jetzt ist der Pegel bei mir ca. 3cm höher als im ST.
Das aber auch wegen meiner kurzen Verjüngungen für mehr Einströmgeschwindigkeit an den Überläufen vom FT zum ST.

Im FT selber....stellt sich bei mir kein messbares Gefälle ein...ist alles auf gleichem Niveau.
Mach das Ding nicht so flach....wie in manchen Bauunterlagen....
-30...-60..-90 in der Mitte...-60...-30


----------



## bebu (29. Apr. 2018)

Bzgl. des Ufers:
Wieviel höher ist denn "etwas". NG spricht von 3-5cm.
Wenn ich eine Welle mache, läuft das Wasser vom ST doch über das Ufer in die Drainage hinter der Folie.
Dann ist bei der nächsten Welle ja schon wieder weniger im ST.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2018)

Der maximale Wasserspiegel im ST ist bei mir ca. Bei 5cm unter OK Wall zwischen ST und Ufergraben...oder der Wall eben auf plus 5.

Wall von Ufergraben zum Garten etwas niedriger...z. B auf plus 2 zum Teichwasserspiegel mit Überlaufen in die Hecke..

Den Wall vom Filterteich zum Schwimmteich ebenfalls auf plus 5...

Wall vom Filterteich zum Umland auf plus 7.

So kann der Filterteich durch Überstauung im Fall von verstopften Rohren FT-ST nicht ins Umland Überlaufen.. .sondern max am Wall FT-ST ohne Wasserverlust.

Bei mir wird der Filterteich um 3cm überstaut.
Alle Saugstellen funktionieren....Stufen und Pflanzen fallen nicht trocken.

Die genauen Rohbauhöhen findest Du sicher in meiner alten NG Doku.
Kann man aber immer individuell sehen.
1cm hin oder  her...


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2018)

Für absolut korrekte Höhenmasse ist eine Schlauchwasserwage billig und einfach nur gut.
10..15 m klarer Schlauch vom Baumarkt...


----------



## bebu (29. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wall vom Filterteich zum Umland auf plus 7.


Den habe ich ja nicht. Bei mir ist ja um den FT noch ein Ufergraben.
Den Wall vom FT zum UG plane ich dann mal mit +7.
Fraglich ist jedoch, wie hoch ich, wenn ich von Deinen Maßen ausgehe, das Ufer (also zwischen Ufergraben und Garten) plane?
Es sollte ja niedriger sein als der FT-Wall, muss jedoch die "Anstauung" im FT ermöglichen. 
Was hälst Du von +5? 
Dann wäre der Wasserspiegel im angestauten FT (+3cm) noch um 2cm unter der Kante des umgebenden Ufergrabens...

Den Wall zwischen FT und UG möchte ich gern so unsichtbar wie möglich machen. Da ich den Ufergraben zum Wall hin mind. 30cm Tief machen möchte, scheiden Kantensteine aus. 
Daher habe ich mir überlegt Betonschalungssteine in 11,5 zu nehmen. 
Ich überlege, ob ich evtl die oberen 15-20cm aus einem dünnen Material mache, dass ich in die Schalungssteine mit einbetoniere.

Dann wäre mein Wall - über Wasser - nur noch (Folie+Vlies+7mm Kante+Vlies+Folie=) ca. 15mm breit. 
Bei diesem dünnen etwas zum einbetoniere habe ich an Teichrandbefestigung gedacht. 

Gibt es die irgendwo auch zu einem angemessenen Preis. Wenn jemand für Recyclingkunststoff eine Nette Verwendung findet, steigt der Materialwert ja anscheinend in Unermessliche...


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Apr. 2018)

Den Wall zwischen ST und FG würde ich so breit machen das er problemlos begehbar ist. Du willst ja auch mal trockenen Fußes um den FG laufen um an die Randpflanzen oder sonstiges ranzukommen.


----------



## samorai (29. Apr. 2018)

So wie Trampelkraut sagt und eine Ufermatte darüber.
Mit Innotec an der Folie gepunktet verklebt gegen das aufschwimmen.


----------



## bebu (29. Apr. 2018)

Es geht mir ja nicht um den Wall zwischen ST und FG sondern zwischen FG und dessen Ufergraben.


----------



## bebu (8. Mai 2018)

Ich habe nochmal einige Fragen:
1. Wo soll ich Bilder vom Bau einstellen? Hier oder in einem neuen Fred?
2. Wie tief habt Ihr eure Ufergräben gemacht? 
    NG empfiehlt ja bis -50cm erwähnen aber nur 2 Pflanzen als Beispiele, die ein solche Tiefe benötigen. 50cm wären kein Problem, verursachen aber mehr Abraum. Sinnvoll?!?
3. Kennt jemand einen Schwimmskimmer für DN110 / 125 den ich im -50cm Bereich einsetzten kann (also Ablaufrohr+Bogen+Skimmer - max = ~45cm Höhe?)
Vielen Dank!


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2018)

Hallo!

1. kannst du machen wie du willst, entweder hier oder in einer Baudoku.

2. Je nachdem was du pflanzen willst kannst du den Ufergraben auch flacher machen.

3. Schwimmskimmer finde ich in einem Schwimmteich nicht so prickelnd.

vielleicht wäre das was für dich........https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teic...Skimmer/Gross-Standskimmer-Profiskim-100.html

den gibts auch wo anders ist ein Oase Skimmer. Ein Wandeinbauskimmer wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2018)

Der fette Oase Skimmer kostet ja etwas...schön das auch die dort benötigten Saugleistungen angegeben sind...

Da war ja mal was.....
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...er-fisch-und-schwimmteiche/19764-grossskimmer

Falls Du Rohrskimmer meinst ist es unproblematisch dieses Rohr  senkrecht aus der 50er Stufe per Folienflansch zu montieren.

Es gibt die Rohrskimmer auch von Oase für KG125 Rohr mit Körbchen. Googel:

Rohrskimmer 200

Der Bogen in die waagerechte verläuft dann unter der Folie in Wunschtiefe....in Richtung Filterkeller.

Es reicht ggf. Ja ein Skimmer aus.
Je nach Teichform Und Ausdehnung...Kreisströmung.

2 in den Hauptwindrichtungen Ist natürlich optimal....benötigen aber dann ca. 20m3/h Förderleistung und Filterdimensionierung.

Dazu noch pro BA 10m3/h planen.....
Es ist immer die Qual der Wahl....Anzahl der Saugstellen Bedarf auch passende Pumpleistung und Filterdurchsatz.

Die Pumpe bekommt man mit dem LH günstig gebastelt.


----------



## bebu (9. Mai 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Schwimmskimmer finde ich in einem Schwimmteich nicht so prickelnd.


Sorry, ich meinte natürlich einen Rohrskimmer...


----------



## bebu (9. Mai 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Falls Du Rohrskimmer meinst ist es unproblematisch dieses Rohr senkrecht aus der 50er Stufe per Folienflansch zu montieren.


Meint ich. Die Zuleitung verläuft jedoch in 30cm tiefe. D.h., wenn ich vom "Boden" der 50iger Zone aus wieder hochgehe, steigt mein Rohr kurz nach dem Skimmer im 45° Winkel an. Fraglich ob sich da was ablagert.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Bogen in die waa vergerechte verläuft dann unter der Folie in Wunschtiefe....in Richtung Filterkeller.


Gemeint ist der Skimmer im FT. Genauer um Deinen Vorschlag einen Rohrskimmer in den Rücklauf von FT zum ST zu integrieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2018)

Ein Skimmer am Anfang eines Rücklaufes, der im gepumpten und überstauten Filterteich beginnt, wird nicht funktionieren.

Es reicht dort völlig aus, das abgehende Rohrende per Bogen knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche enden zu lassen.
Der dort entstehende Strudel zieht ggf. auch noch Kleinigkeiten mit runter, schiebt es in den großen Teich und wird dann irgendwann im Filter ankommen.


----------



## bebu (12. Mai 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ein Skimmer am Anfang eines Rücklaufes, der im gepumpten und überstauten Filterteich beginnt, wird nicht funktionieren.


Wie weit müßte der denn vom Anfang des Rohres entfernt sein, um zu funktionieren. Die transportierte Wassermenge im Rohr ist ja an jeder Stelle gleich...

Ich grübele grad über meine Standrohrkammer. Ich würde die Kammer gerne 60cm hoch bauen, und so setzen, das ich ich 50cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels wäre.
Kann ich problemlos mit 45° Abzweigen herunter auf den Teichboden gehen, oder ist das zu steil? Der Dreck muss ja auch mit nach oben genommen werden.
Bei 45° würde ich mit meinem Profil nämlich perfekt hinkommen.

Vielen Dank & ein schönes WE

Guido


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Mai 2018)

Die Skimmer funktionieren doch nur, wenn am Ende eine Pumpe direkt saugt oder in der ersten Filterkammer oder TF der Pegel a gesenkt wird.
Dann sinkt im Skimmer Innen der Wasserpegel....und der Skimmertoopf bei Rohrskimmern oder die Klappe bei Wandskimmer senkt sich ab,  bis eine feine Oberflächenströmung entsteht.
Bei dem gepumpten Fiterteich funktioniert das nicht....
Dort funktionieren senkrechte Rohre auf den angehenden Enden...so knapp unter OK Wasserspiegel.
Dort läuft das Wasser über die Rohrkante rüber...oder es bildet sich ein kleiner Sogstrudel wenn das Rohr z.B 6cm unter OK Filterteich Niveau endet.

Die angehenden Rohre vom Filterteich...da kannst Du gleich im FT in den Flansch erst ein kurzes Rohr mit Muffe, dann Bögen nach oben..und ein kurzes senkrechtes Rohr aufstecken...

Das senkrechte Rohr im Sommer ohne Dichtring aufstecken und im Winter weglassen,  damit trotz Eis das Wasser noch läuft.

Saugleitungen kannst Du auch 45grad hochfahren.
Der angesaugte Dreck ist fast in Schwebe...und irgendwann muss man sowieso vom BA hoch zum Filter.


----------



## bebu (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

sorry, dass noch keine Bilder da sind. Ich pendle momentag zwischen meinen Kunden und der ST Baustelle. Da bleibt max. noch ein wenig Zeit für die Kinder.

Ich hätte grad nochmal eine Eilanfrage:

Wenn der angesaugte "Dreck" fast in Schwebe ist, könnte ich doch auch mit 87° Bögen aus meiner Standrohrkammer raus, und erst mal waagerecht verlegen, um dann später nach unten zu laufen - oder?

Ich habe nämlich ein bereits verlegtes Rohr nicht berücksichtigt. Es verläuft, so zu sagen, unter der zukünftigen Standrohrkammer und ich müßte erstmal darüber hinweg....

Vielen Dank

Guido


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2018)

Das wird nicht gehen. Denn da sammelt sich Luft und schon läuft kein Wasser mehr .


----------



## bebu (19. Mai 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das wird nicht gehen. Denn da sammelt sich Luft und schon läuft kein Wasser mehr


Ich meinte nicht 0° waagerecht, sondern mit leichtem Gefälle, etwa so, wie man ein Abflussrohr "waagerecht" verlegt, aber zum Auslauf hin ansteigend und nicht abfallend...


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Mai 2018)

Am idealsten ist immer wenn das Rohr mit der Flussrichtung leicht ansteigt.
Somit können Luftblasen entweichen.
Andersrum geht es aber auch.
Hauptsache keinen geschlossenen Rohrbogen nach oben und dann wieder runter.


----------



## bebu (20. Mai 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Am idealsten ist immer wenn das Rohr mit der Flussrichtung leicht ansteigt.


Genau, das meinte ich mit "waagerecht". War aber missverständlich... Sorry!


----------



## troll20 (20. Mai 2018)

Achso okay, dachte du wolltest ein auf dem Kopfstehendes "U" bauen. Dann hab Och nichts gesagt 
Weiter machen


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Mai 2018)

"Genau waagerecht " ist zu riskant.
KG Rohre im Erdreich können sich durchaus auch einmal setzen....

Da ist ein wenig Gefälle oder Anstieg in eine Richtung sicherer.


----------



## bebu (31. Mai 2019)

Servus,

auch ich habe meinen Winterschlaf beendet und arbeite fleißig weiter an meinem Teich - Doku wird natürlich auch noch erweitert...

Aktuell habe ich ein Problem und hoffe auf ein paar Ideen:

Ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr meine Zu- und Rücklaufrohre verlegt, und zwar fast überall so, dass sich am Übergang zur Foliendurchführung eine Muffe befindet.

Nun habe ich bei PVC Welt Folienflansche bestellt. Die meisten Durchführungen innerhalb des Teiches enden jedoch nicht direkt an der Folie, sondern es müssen noch diverse Rohre aufgesteckt werden. Sie es, um die Richtung des Zulaufes zu verändern, oder die Skimmer anzuschließen. Meine Bodenabläufe durchstoßen die Folie ebenfalls in ca. 70 cm tiefe und sollen dann auf der Folie bis zum Teichboden weitergeführt werden.

Nun zum Problem:
Wenn ich einen Folienflansch mit Stutzen nehme, kann ich diesen zwar wunderbar in meine KG Rohr Muffen stecken, habe jedoch das Problem, dass ich das Rohr innerhalb des Teiches nicht einkleben kann, da der Fansch auf der Teichseite einen zu geringen Druchmesser hat.

Akutelle Lösungsidee:
Ich hab mir Folienflansche in der "normalen" Version bestellt (Bild 1). In diese klebe ich ein Rohr welches zu beiden Seiten übersteht (Bild 2). Dann kann ich dieses auf der einen Seite in die Muffe stecken, und innerhalb des Teiches ebenfalls eine KG Rohr Muffe aufstecken (Bild 3 und 4)

Problem:
Die Rohre sind so konzipiert, dass die Seite mit dem Flansch Richtung Erdreich zeigt. Da der Flansch dann aber vor meine Muffe stößt, hätte ich "Luft" zwischen Folie und KG Rohr Muffe.

Lösungsidee:
Ich baue den Flansch anders herum ein. (Bild 4) Dazu würde ich die Schrauben gegen solche Tauschen, die sich in die größeren Schraubenbohrungen auf der "Deckelseite" schrauben lassen, und den Deckel verstärken, damit genug "Fleisch" für die Verschraubung zur Verfügung steht.

Ich hoffe das war verständlich erklärt.

        

Frage:
Gibt es andere Flansche, oder einen anderen Lösungsansatz?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Mai 2019)

Du hast "nur" einen kleinen "Denkknoten".

Der Flansch ist schon OK. Der hat nur die Tücke mit den hinten überstehenden Schrauben.
Muss man dran denken, falls man den erst einbetoniert und dann von vorne die Folien eindichtet.
Ich habe dann hinten im Bereich der Schrauben eine Stück "Heißkleberpistolenstange" aufgeklebt.

Den Flansch baut man mit dem Flanschanshclußrohr zur Teichaussenseite ein.
Dazu klebt man das dort ankommende oder abgehende Rohr bis zur Hälfte mit einem PVC- Kleber ein.

Beim Eindichten der Folie schmaddert man sowieso noch mit "Dichtmittel" Sikaflex oder anderen "Polymerdichtstoff" zwischen dem Flanschring und der Folie rum.
Dann kann man
-teichseitig noch ein Stück KG Rohr mit "einkleben" und später einen Bogen aufstecken
- oder teichseitig einen fixen Rohrbogen einkleben und ausrichten wenn man weiß wie alles wird.

Ich glaub irgendwo im Lexikon ist der Einbau von Flanschen gut beschrieben- auch der "Nagel-Trick".
Ebenso ggf. ein paar Bilder in meiner LH Bau Doku und bei anderen hier.



bebu schrieb:


> Meine Bodenabläufe durchstoßen die Folie ebenfalls in ca. 70 cm tiefe und sollen dann auf der Folie bis zum Teichboden weitergeführt werden.



Warum verbaust Du nicht richtige BA, sondern murkelst mit den Saugrohren im Teich rum?
Ich habe ja auch so rumgemurkelt. Das ist aber Quatsch und macht mehr Aufwand als alles andere!
BA Rohre unten am Boden verlegen und BA wie schon von mir angemerkt immer mittig positionieren.

Auf einen BA mit Anschluß für KG110 innen passt außen eine KG 125 Muffe rauf!
Da musst Du etwas dezent aussen am BA Anschluß schleifen und ggf. die Dichtung an der KG Muffe absägen.
Siehe Teichbau zacky oder semperit!


----------



## Zacky (31. Mai 2019)

Bild 4 wird kaum funktionieren, da Du den Flanschring dann schon irgendwie an der Wand befestigen müsstest. Dann würde der Flansch ja 10cm in den Teich ragen, was dann mit dem aufgesteckten Bogen nochmals verlängert wird.

Ich sehe noch nicht den Sinn des Ganzen... Du könntest in den Flansch einfach bis auf halbe Tiefe das Rohr auf der Rückseite einkleben. Um vorne zum Teich raus, dann einen Bogen aufzusetzen, um die Richtung vorzugeben, kann man auch einfach die Rohrseite in den Flansch einstecken und dann schaut halt die Muffenseite in den Teich. Um es dann vielleicht doch noch etwas schick zu machen, nimmt man einen PVC-Winkel und klebt auf der einen Seite des Winkels ein Stück Rohr ein, was beweglich bleibt.

Nachtrag: Um den Schrauben nach hinten raus genügend Luft zu bieten, kann man auch mit einen 10/12er Bohrer an den passenden Stellen ein Loch bohren. Dabei aber sorgfältig un ruhig arbeiten, damit beim Bohren nicht mehr raus bricht als nötig. Wobei es eigentlich egal ist, solange der Flansch sauber an der Wand anliegt. Den Flansch würde ich mit Brunnenschaum einkleben.


----------



## bebu (1. Juni 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du hast "nur" einen kleinen "Denkknoten".


Nee, leider nicht. Ich habs nur nicht anschaulich genug erklärt.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Den Flansch baut man mit dem Flanschanshclußrohr zur Teichaussenseite ein.


Ist mir klar.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Warum verbaust Du nicht richtige BA, sondern murkelst mit den Saugrohren im Teich rum?


Damit ich, sofern mal irgend wann undicht, nicht allzuviel Wasser ablassen muß.



Zacky schrieb:


> Bild 4 wird kaum funktionieren, da Du den Flanschring dann schon irgendwie an der Wand befestigen müsstest.


Die Doppelmuffe in Bild 4 soll ja die von mir eingebaute Muffe darstellen. Damit würde der Flanschring an der Wand anliegen. Ich muß natürlich noch die Schrauben "umdrehen"...

So sehen meine Anschlüsse aus:

 

Wenn ich nun die Muffe zur Teichaußenseite einbaue, hätte die Folie, durch die Muffe einen Abstand von der  "Wand". Das geht natürlich nicht. Ich habe also 2 Möglichkeiten:

Ich baue den Flansch wie oben beschrieben um.
Ich buddel die Rohre aus, säge diese ab, und sorge dafür, dass nicht die Muffe, sondern ein "Rohr" an der Techwand ankommt. Was aber ungleich mehr Aufwand bedeuten würde. Das wird hier:  , und an einigen anderen Stellen, jedoch schwierig, die Muffen habe ich nämlich schon einbetoniert. 
Apropos:


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Muss man dran denken, falls man den erst einbetoniert und dann von vorne die Folien eindichtet.


Habt Ihr eure Muffen ALLE einbetoniert? Ich habe die meisten einfach im Lehm liegen... Nicht gut?!!


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2019)

Die Geschichte mit den BA Verrohrung über der Folie ist Quarks.
Wenn Du die KG Verbindungen anzweifelst, dann darfst Du  die nirgends verbauen.

Rohre drückt man einzeln vor Folieneinbau ab und füllt nicht den fertigen Teich um zu gucken ob irgendwo z.B. ein Dichtring verrutscht ist...

Wenn Du jetzt mit Muffen an der Teichfolie endest,  aber Folienflansche setzen willst....dann hast Du einen Fehler gemacht.

Aufkloppen...Rohr oder Bogen mit Muffe raus...und ans Ende kommt der Flansch mit 60prozent eingeschobenen und geklebten Rohrstück.
Fertig.

Es sei denn, Du lässt PEHD Folie Faltenfrei einschweissen.
Dann benötigt man keine Flansche....
Es wird in die KG Muffe ein Stück PEHD eingeschoben und mit der Folie  verschweisst.

Jetzt kannst Du noch zurückmurkeln.


----------



## bebu (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo Thorsten,

Danke für die Antwort, die hilft mir nur grad nicht weiter. Nochmal zur letzten Frage:

Habt Ihr eure Muffen ALLE einbetoniert? Ich habe die meisten einfach im Lehm liegen... Nicht gut?!!


----------



## Zacky (1. Juni 2019)

Ich habe keine Rohre und keine Muffen einbetoniert.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Juni 2019)

Ich habe ganz anders gemacht.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob du PVC folie nehmen wirst, wenn ja mach dir deine flansche selbst.
 
Ne überschiebmuffe einbetonieren oder in die Schalungssteine.


----------



## bebu (1. Juni 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich baue, nach langem überlegen, mit FPO Folie, daher kommen die PVC Flansche leider nicht in Frage. Aber danke für die Anregung.
Ich denke, ich werde die Flansche so einbauen wie vorgesehen und den Raum dahinter mit Lehm oder Trockenmischung verschließen. Das ist vermutlich die effektivste Lösung.


----------

